# Wife needs a good fat burner..



## stussy (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey guys,

My wife asked me to put up a post to find out what a good "cutter" would be for her. She is 5'7" 130lbs. and healthy. She was using Zantrex -3 but found she was getting too jittery. She wants to burn fat, but with fat burners alot of them cause anxiousness and jitters. I don't know what to recommend to her so I need some input from some of the vets here. Thanks.


----------



## Blackbird (Apr 10, 2005)

I honestly don't think there is anything effective that doesn't mimic that "speed" like feeling.  If there is I would like to know also.   I suggested clen to my wife she got the shakes from reading the side effects.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 10, 2005)

yeah as far as i know shell get the shakes from pretty much any fat burner...i tryed Hot Rox...and those worked pretty well, i didnt get the shakes either


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Apr 11, 2005)

stussy said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> My wife asked me to put up a post to find out what a good "cutter" would be for her. She is 5'7" 130lbs. and healthy. She was using Zantrex -3 but found she was getting too jittery. She wants to burn fat, but with fat burners alot of them cause anxiousness and jitters. I don't know what to recommend to her so I need some input from some of the vets here. Thanks.



Have her try a light ECA stack.  With the Ephedrine HCL my wife does not get any shakes like she did with the old stuff.  Try 25mg Epedrine HCL, 200mg caffiene, and either 1/2 of a adults asprin or 1 childrens asprin.  My wife also has used Clen, no shakes at all with the lower doses but no real effects either.  She prefers the ECA stack over anything else she has tried.


----------



## gregdiesel (Apr 11, 2005)

I would say ECA or clen also.  Really after the first 4 days the side effects are not that noticable as the body adjusts.  I used to not even be able to handle caffeine, but once I started using it for an energy booster in the gym after a few times I could handle it.  Same with the ECA.


----------



## big o (Apr 11, 2005)

I usually drop mine at the corner on Friday and Saturday nights....She gets all the strecthing,cardio that she needs...I gert the extra money I need for the longer cycles...Don't forget...High hells and a short skirt is a must.....


----------



## GetSwole (Apr 11, 2005)

Ive seen some might fine woman after using a clen/t3 cycle and man...they are bomb SHELLS!


----------



## TexasCreed (Apr 11, 2005)

mine was great on ripped fuel and now nothing, i say nothing


----------



## mojo (Apr 11, 2005)

would she consider trying anavar or maybe even primobolan? My fiance had pretty good results from primo at 50 mg/wk. Ofcourse she was stacking it with clen though.


----------



## dump truck (Apr 11, 2005)

My wife got good results with gen-tec fuel. Legal to buy and rises body temp


----------

